# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] C en action

## Francis Walter

*C en action
*
**



> Ce livre sur le langage C s'adresse aux lecteurs qui souhaitent programmer en C, du dbutant  l'expert. Il rassemble une slection de solutions efficaces face aux problmes le plus souvent rencontrs.  la fois une source d'ides, un moyen d'apprendre le C par l'exemple ou de programmer plus vite et plus facilement, cet ouvrage est construit sur le modle : un problme, une solution, une discussion. Les experts trouveront dans la partie "discussion" des pistes pour optimiser les solutions au niveau ressources ou pour faciliter la programmation.
> 
> Cette nouvelle dition intgre les volutions apportes par la nouvelle norme C11 du langage parue en dcembre 2011. Les recettes la prennent en compte et un nouveau chapitre complte l'ouvrage pour rpondre aux interrogations les plus courantes face  cette nouvelle norme (structures et unions anonymes, suppression de gets(), expressions  type gnrique). Elle conserve par ailleurs les recettes qui ont fait le succs des ditions prcdentes et en particulier le premier chapitre sur les bases du langage, particulirement adapt aux dbutants mais galement pratique pour les experts qui souhaitent retrouver un point prcis du langage. Quelques nouvelles recettes font galement leur apparition dont une qui vous permet de crer un serveur web en quelques dizaines de lignes de code.
> 
> Toutes ces recettes couvrent un ventail de tches simples ou complexes et la plupart des chapitres proposent le code source en tlchargement sur le site www.editions-eni.fr.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

